# Android Custom Rom Hacked?



## mike360x1 (Jul 5, 2010)

As the title vaguely explains, Is Hacking a Android Custom Rom possible? With ClockworkMod, Security bugs, Etc?

I believe ClockworkMod is an insecure boot image? Now as its name suggests, Are there easy vulnerabilities someone can use to get through my personal password set, to lock the system?.
I am Aware that Custom Roms have potential to have bugs as they do not have a MASSIVE dev team like google does. 
However, If I have that Clockwork mod would it make it easier to Hack and bypass that pin, to obtain some sensitive info?.

Thanks In Advance,
Michael.


----------

